#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Show je multikabelsysteem

## shure-fan

Mensen,

Ik was net naar een topic aan het kijken over een nieuw gebouwd multikabel systeem,  en dacht:  hee   er zijn vele manieren over hoe je een multikabel systeem kunt bouwen,  en waarschijnlijk zijn er ook vele manieren hoe je dat uit kunt voeren en daar was ik wel nieuwsgierig naar,  misschien steek je er nog wat van op



helaas heb ik geen multi systeem  dus helaas.....

----------


## sandur

Goed idee! Heb zelf een losse multi met vast stageblok zonder splitter maar ben op zoek naar goede ideeen om dit systeem uit te breiden of makkelijker te maken (harting, haspel/kist, split enz)

(even foto zoekt, maar niet kan vinden ..)

Ben benieuwd naar andere reacties

----------


## vegapower

dit is mijn systeem:
40 send - 8 retern 40 m lang.
in een flightcase

----------


## SPS

En iedere keer alle xlr-en in de tafel frotten?
Of is dit alleen voor de monitor split?

Paul

----------


## vegapower

men multistekker is eergister besteld.
nu nog 32 hoek-xlr´s bestellen.
nu voor de moment is het nog de klote job elke keer alles in apart in te pluggen.
volgende week 422 solderingen. pffff...
daarna eindelijk van die meserie verlost.  :Big Grin: 

dan ben ik van plan nog een een 40 m ofzo multikabel by te kopen met aan byde kanten multistekkers. 2 x 72polige om juist te zyn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
monitor split zit er nog niet op. want ik heb toch nog geen monitor desk.
maar ik ben van plan als ik wat geld te veel heb, en tyd. op de frontplaat naast de xlr´s een multistekker te zetten voor een monitor desk. plaats zat.

----------


## showband

Ik vind die 4-voudige DI daar wel reuzeslim geplaatst. Is die al voorbedraad?

----------


## drummerke

Ok, 

ik heb een heel simpel maar handig multikabeltje van DAP (tis wel de duurste versie). Gewoon op een haspeltje 30m 16/4. Past perfect bij men soundcraft FX16. Heb ik wel kunne kopen voor een spotprijsje.

----------


## SPS

> men multistekker is eergister besteld.
> nu nog 32 hoek-xlr´s bestellen.
> nu voor de moment is het nog de klote job elke keer alles in apart in te pluggen.
> volgende week 422 solderingen. pffff...
> daarna eindelijk van die meserie verlost. 
> 
> dan ben ik van plan nog een een 40 m ofzo multikabel by te kopen met aan byde kanten multistekkers. 2 x 72polige om juist te zyn 
> monitor split zit er nog niet op. want ik heb toch nog geen monitor desk.
> maar ik ben van plan als ik wat geld te veel heb, en tyd. op de frontplaat naast de xlr´s een multistekker te zetten voor een monitor desk. plaats zat.



TIP:
Als je hoofd multistekker een 108 polige Harting is, dan kun je beter de extra multi ook uitrusten met 108 polige pluggen ipv 72 polig. Past het altijd alle kanten op!

Paul.

----------


## jakkes72

Mijn multikabel:



Haspel is recentelijk gepoedercoat in mijn favo kleur: zwart...
Kabel is 50 meter 36 parige kabel (28 in / 8 uit)

Stageblok:


24 inputs XLR Female, 4 inputs XLR Female/Male en 8 returns XLR Male/Female
Op de achterzijde is geplaats 2 * ILME 108, koud doorgelust (nog nooit gebruikt....) 1 * ILME 72 polig tbv 16 parig subslof, 1 * ILME 24 polig tbv 8 parige subslof, en 1 * ILME 24 polig tbv outs.
De 72 en 24 polige connectoren zijn afgewerkt op kabeldelen en dus te patchen naar believen.

Links ligt een stroomverdeling middels Powercon, het 220 slofje is een aanrader: bij de Sligro. Nog net zichtbaar is het powercon chassisdeel wat op/in de 220 Slof gemonteerd zit.
De meeste 220 kabels van mij zijn uitgerust met Powercon kabeldeel, en powercon chassisdeel doorlus: geen last meer van muzikanten die spullen lenen.

Opstelling van gisteravond:

Links onder staat de multikabel in kist (19" breed), daar bovenop staat de monitor amp: Chevin Q6, rechts staat het amp rack met daarin: 2 * Carver PT2400 en 1 Carver PM1.5A. Boven in dat rack zit de EAW MX300i processor tbv EAW SB250 en EAW JF260 (De JF's staan nog op mijn verlanglijst, maar het ampwerk en processor is er al.
De bekabeling naar de amps is als volgt:
Stageblok naar het grote amprack middels 8 parige multi (ILME24 polig) en vandaar door met 8 parige multi naar het monitor rack

----------


## shure-fan

@ jakkes 72

ik vind het powercon gedeelte van je  heeeel erg netjes,  zie je niet vaak  (misschien omdat het teveel kost)



@ vegapower

Heb jij toevallig ook alles op powercon ??  omdat ik wel 4x uit zie en 1x in

----------


## vegapower

- de actieve 4 DI zit er gewoon onder bedraad binen in. maar los van de stageblock. kort linkje is nodig om in gewenst kanaal te steken.
maar gebruik meestal losse passive di´s, is als reserve. 
5 losse + 4 actieve

- met 1 x 108 polige stekker kom ik niet toe. 40 send + 8 retern zijn 48 kanalen. warm - koud - massa signaal. dus 3 kabels x 48 kanalen = 144.
dus met 2 x 78 polige stekkers kom ik juist toe.

- voor de stroom verdeling op podium gebruik ik powercons. dit om 2 reden: 
1 => indien men achter een kabel blijft hangen kan deze er niet uit komen.
2 => tegen diefstal. gewone stekkerblokjes heeft iedereen graag voor thuis. stekkerblokjes met powercon zyn er weiniggen die dit kunnen gebruiken.

byna al mijn toestellen zyn van met powercon voorzien. behalve versterkerracks, deze zijn CE.

----------


## jakkes72

@ VEGAPOWER:
ILME heeft kabeldelen/chassisdelen waar twee 72 polige insert in gemonteerd kunnen worden:
klik

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> @ VEGAPOWER:
> ILME heeft kabeldelen/chassisdelen waar twee 72 polige insert in gemonteerd kunnen worden:
> klik



Dit heeft Harting ook hoor, zelfs behuizingen voor 2x 108 polige chassis

----------


## vegapower

ziet er leuk uit  :EEK!: 
wist niet dat dit bestaat....
eens achter luisteren by myn dealer. 
thanx  :Wink:

----------


## sandur

@ vega:

Ligt jouw kabel in de kist achter het paneel "op slag" oid?

----------


## vegapower

de kabel wordt in de kist achter het paneel opgerold ja. hetgene dat ik nodig heb rol ik gewoon af. 
wat bedoel je hiermee? => "op slag" oid?

----------


## jakkes72

Ik denk dat die bedoeld in de vorm van een 8, waarbij dan rekening gehouden word met een eventuele draaiing in de kabel

----------


## vegapower

gewoon in een ronde zoals op een haslpel.. simpele manier gevonden....
de stageblok van het podium zetten, en ronddraaien. staan 4 sturende wielen onder. eigenlijk haslpel op zen zykant.
maar seg, er zijn hier blijkbaar niet veel mensen met stageblok.. of heb ik zo´n speciale manier?  :Confused:

----------


## sandur

> de kabel wordt in de kist achter het paneel opgerold ja. hetgene dat ik nodig heb rol ik gewoon af. 
> wat bedoel je hiermee? => "op slag" oid?



Dat bedoelde ik met "op slag", dat ie gewoon opgerold achter het paneel ligt. Oid = Of iets dergelijks  :Wink: 

Vind het opzich een slim idee zo, vooral omdat je er 4 draaiende wielen onder zet voorkom je draaien van de je kabel en kun je toch redelijk makkelijk opruimen (met 1 man bijvoorbeeld)

----------


## vegapower

is aleen zeer hanteerbaar, ik ben meestal ook aleen op weg dus.
en het voordeel ervan is:
- de flightcase koste in een duitse internetshop slechts 145 
- is in omvang vrij klein 
- 19 inch breed dus past mooi tussen de versterkers ect.

----------


## PM73

Hieronder vind je een foto van mijn multikabel systeem.
Zoals je ziet zijn de versterkers voor de monitors ingebouwd in hetzelfde rack samen met nog wat stroomverdeling. Er zijn 3 Harting stekkers voorzien : 2 voor FOH-tafel en eventueel MON-tafel, en 1 voor een snake van 8 kanalen (drum)
DMX / Intercom zit standaard ook bij op de patch maar dan wel met 5P XLR's.







en de achterkant van mijn patch/amp-rack ziet er zo uit :

----------


## sandur

> Hieronder vind je een foto van mijn multikabel systeem.
> Zoals je ziet zijn de versterkers voor de monitors ingebouwd in hetzelfde rack samen met nog wat stroomverdeling. Er zijn 3 Harting stekkers voorzien : 2 voor FOH-tafel en eventueel MON-tafel, en 1 voor een snake van 8 kanalen (drum)
> DMX / Intercom zit standaard ook bij op de patch maar dan wel met 5P XLR's.
> 
> 
> 
> en de achterkant van mijn patch/amp-rack ziet er zo uit :



Erg strak! Heb je geen last van storing van die 380 zo dicht bij je signaal?

----------


## Stage-Q

ben momenteel ook bezig met een stageblok en multikabel.

de multikabel bevat aan ene kant een spinner ( zo dat ik hem op elke mengtafel kan gebruiken ) en de andere kant gaat ie op de haspel met daaraan een multiconnector naar een los stageblok.

Ik wil de connectors maken volgens de Ampco norm...zodat ze ook met de meeste standaard multi's uitwisselbaar zijn.

Maar als ik me niet vergis zijn dat toch ook de 108 pins. connectors?

----------


## vasco

> Maar als ik me niet vergis zijn dat toch ook de 108 pins. connectors?



Yep, Ampco werkt met Harting 108

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

En met Link , en met Wieland.

Wel kun je de H108 volgens de zogenoemde ampco norm bekabelen.
Je bent dan met heel veel partijen uitwisselbaar.

----------


## Stage-Q

@ robin, 

zo bedoelde ik het inderdaad ook.

ben nu al een aardig eind op weg met solderen...hopelijk eind van de week het hele systeem klaar en dan tijd om te testen  :Smile: 

Edit: Finished... vannavond al gelijk een band ermee testen, maar voor de zekerheid neem ik even een spare-multi mee  :Smile: 


Foto's volgen nog

----------


## Stage-Q

om 't topic weer eens nieuw leven in te blazen.


Sommige bedrijven solderen de aarde's allemaal aan elkaar in hun multi of stage-blok. 


is hier een goede reden voor?
Wat zijn de voor / nadelen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> @ robin, 
> 
> zo bedoelde ik het inderdaad ook.
> 
> ben nu al een aardig eind op weg met solderen...hopelijk eind van de week het hele systeem klaar en dan tijd om te testen 
> 
> Edit: Finished... vannavond al gelijk een band ermee testen, maar voor de zekerheid neem ik even een spare-multi mee 
> 
> 
> Foto's volgen nog



fotootje??

----------


## Stage-Q

ja moet ik nodig ff doen,

binnenkort moet ik weer met de band op pad, dus dan ff foto maken

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

> om 't topic weer eens nieuw leven in te blazen.
> 
> 
> Sommige bedrijven solderen de aarde's allemaal aan elkaar in hun multi of stage-blok. 
> 
> 
> is hier een goede reden voor?
> Wat zijn de voor / nadelen





De voordelen (eigenlijk maar 1)

Je kan i.p.v. 32 kanalen er 56 over een H108 duwen.

Nadelen :

Meer kans op brom
Je kan niet meer de aarde van 1 kanaaltje afgooien
zeker als je ook nog weleens een dmxje o.i.d door je multi wilt doen veel kans op sotringen.

In mijn ogen kan je dan beter voor een andere connector kiezen

----------


## shure-fan

zou leuk zijn als men hier nog wat foto's zou kunnen plaatsen van hun multi systeem

----------


## maranta

> Je kan i.p.v. 32 kanalen er 56 over een H108 duwen



 
Hallo robin, je kan wel zien dat je meer met beeld in de weer ben.
Over een 108 kunnen 36 lijnen ipv 32 (3x36=108).
En met een gezamenlijke aarde worden het er 54 ipv 56( 2x 54 =108 ).

Maar om even on-topic te blijven, zou jij de behuizing van het chassisdeel mee solderen met pen 1 ???
Neutrik heeft dit in zijn nieuwe chassisdelen wel heel makkelijk gemaakt,
maar zou jij het ook doen??

----------


## Stage-Q

heb het wel eens mensen zien doen.

Die hebben langs de zijkanten een stukje installatie koperdraad gemaakt en die aan de behuizing gemaakt... en daar gewoon alle aardes op gesoldeerd.

't schijnt dus best te kunnen.

----------


## Outline

Noem me hoe je me dan ook wil noemen (en veel plezier er mee), maar doe mij toch maar gewoon alle aarde's apart!

----------


## moderator

Joehoe!!!!!

"S H O W" je multikabel systeem is het onderwerp in dit *foto* onderwerp.Gebabbel over gezamelijke aarde, hoeveel kanalen...allemaal leuk, maar niet het onderwerp van discussie.

----------


## dokter dB

JOEHOE!  :Big Grin: 
Ik zal snel een foto van een local multi plaatsen die ik snel ga maken. 





> Noem me hoe je me dan ook wil noemen (en veel plezier er mee), maar doe mij toch maar gewoon alle aarde's apart!



dat is toch jammer.
en daarmee noem ik je gewoon outline  :Smile: 
Er zijn al eerdere topics over dit onderwerp, maar feit blijft dat het het beste is om inderdaad alle aardes apart te nemen, maar ze vervolgens wel allemaal aan elkaar te klussen bij het stageblok, voor microfoon-niveausignalen althans. 
Voor local racks/multi's/inserts etc op lijnniveau kan je best straf (das belgies voor "zonder straf"  :Smile: ) de aardes delen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Oke, multikabelsystemen... Wat is er tot nu toe langs gekomen, 40 sends, 28 sends, systemen met monitorversterkers ingebouwd... Allemaal wel erg toffe dingen maar als je een klus hebt waar bijvoorbeeld een presentatie gehouden wordt en je maar een 4 tal microfoonlijnen nodig hebt heb je daar dan weer niet zoveel aan...

Dus ik wil ook nog even pleiten voor de 'kleine' multikabelsystemen, want die heb ik nog niet gezien...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 



Schill haspel met 25 meter 6 parige kabel. 4 sends, 2 returns en send 1 en 2 hebben een doorlus naar 7 en 8.

En ja tuurlijk heb ik ook wel een grotere multi, maar het komt maar al te vaak voor dat een kleine multi in de praktijk erg handig blijkt.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Stage-Q

maare, 

ik zie 8 aansluitingen op de haspel...en maar 6 aan de andere kant .... ??!!??

verder ziet ie er qua afwerking netjes uit.... d.w.t. bijv. de krimpkous aan het eind .e.d.

----------


## Stoney3K

> maare, 
> 
> ik zie 8 aansluitingen op de haspel...en maar 6 aan de andere kant .... ??!!??
> 
> verder ziet ie er qua afwerking netjes uit.... d.w.t. bijv. de krimpkous aan het eind .e.d.







> send 1 en 2 hebben een doorlus naar 7 en 8



 :Wink: 

xhujrehoehwouroqerh

----------


## Stage-Q

mijn excuses...t was laat vannacht  :Wink:

----------


## shure-fan

voordeel van die kleine multi van hugo is ook,  mocht je eens lijnen tekort komen  (1x intercom, 2x dmx, 2x spare)   dan kun je die multi ook nog eens inzetten

----------


## Elmo

> voordeel van die kleine multi van hugo is ook,  mocht je eens lijnen tekort komen  (1x intercom, 2x dmx, 2x spare)   dan kun je die multi ook nog eens inzetten



het nadeel alleen is dan dat 25 meter erg kort is... 

maar het is een net haspeltje!!! heb je hem kant en klaar gekocht  Hugo?

----------


## jakkes72

> het nadeel alleen is dan dat 25 meter erg kort is...



Daarom worden al mijn nieuwe haspels 50 meter.
Doet 1 keer pijn bij aanschaf (en slepen), maar is erg makkelijk

----------


## Gast1401081

snap ff 1 ding niet.. 
als je toch aan t bakken en braden bent maak je dan niet meteen alle kanalen In e Out, dwz Male en Female XLR??

is nu ff lastig, maar uiteindelijk heb je er profijt van..

( ff snel aftakje maken voor inprik artiestje, ineens toch een andere monitortafel erbij, oid)

----------


## Elmo

> snap ff 1 ding niet.. 
> als je toch aan t bakken en braden bent maak je dan niet meteen alle kanalen In e Out, dwz Male en Female XLR??
> 
> is nu ff lastig, maar uiteindelijk heb je er profijt van..
> 
> ( ff snel aftakje maken voor inprik artiestje, ineens toch een andere monitortafel erbij, oid)



bij summer/sommer cable kan je zulke haspels kant en klaar bestellen... en ik dat dat hier gebeurt is. Dus heeft hugo nooit zelf hoeven bakken en braden...

----------


## Leks

goeiedag,
Ben al lang in bezit van een 30 m 8 send multitje voor kleine bandjes & presentatie werk.
En ben net de gelukkige eigenaar van een 24/4 30 M ( wordt 22/6)
Alleen zit ik nog met het dillemma zal ik em zo laten? ( gekocht met xlrs & stageblock aan de kabel)
Of zal ik er socapex/wieland aan maken en er een mooi stage rack bij bouwen?
dit is voor mij vooral een kosten plaatje  ( vooral de pennen in de connector zijn duur:S)
En hoe neem ik zo'n ding mee? 8tjes in een kist? of een haspel? en in het geval van een haspel waar vind ik zo'n ding los ( beetje kwaliteit, geen tuinslang haspel oid)

----------


## ronny

8tjes in een kist blijkt voor multi kabels altijd beter te werken... .

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> goeiedag,
> En hoe neem ik zo'n ding mee? 8tjes in een kist? of een haspel? en in het geval van een haspel waar vind ik zo'n ding los ( beetje kwaliteit, geen tuinslang haspel oid)



Heb zelf een stuk 12-aderparige multi van 60 meter op een haspel van de webshop van J&H.
Aan het kabeleinde zit een socapex, op de trommel een socapex chassis + parallel daaraan XLR-chassisdelen. Zo kan ik hem zonder stagerek gebruiken als inprikpunt en als doorlus naar de monitortafel.

Is deze haspel DAP Kabel Drum leeg, 50 cm. Enige nadeel is dat als je hem met echt volle haspel goed hard laat vallen, dat de as krom is... moet eerlijk zeggen dat sinds ze in een hoedje met wieltjes zitten er geen meer stuk is gegaan.
Overigens lukt het op die manier ook om een schill stuk te krijgen, maar de geheel ter zijde.

----------


## Leks

opzich lijkt een haspel me handzamer kist dan met een met 8tje -> slagen van 40 cm doorsnee 1,20 l* 50w * 40h = onhandige kist)
Haspel -> 70 l* 70w* 70h -> best handig blokje

En ik heb die haspel wel eens zien staan.. maar hoe groot moet een haspel voor 24/4->28 xlr3p paren a 30 M lang zijn? tis best een gewicht ook.
iemand ideeen?

----------


## Robert H

> zou leuk zijn als men hier nog wat foto's zou kunnen plaatsen van hun multi systeem



I'm with ^

 :Smile:

----------


## jakkes72

> En ik heb die haspel wel eens zien staan.. maar hoe groot moet een haspel voor 24/4->28 xlr3p paren a 30 M lang zijn? tis best een gewicht ook.
> iemand ideeen?



'k weet niet of het op prijs gesteld word, maar hier is een tabel:
Schill GmbH & Co. KG | SK-types

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> bij summer/sommer cable kan je zulke haspels kant en klaar bestellen... en ik dat dat hier gebeurt is. Dus heeft hugo nooit zelf hoeven bakken en braden...



Haspel is NIET kant en klaar gekocht, maar gewoon zelf in elkaar gezet.
Paneeltje voor de connectoren dat ik erbij besteld had stond toevallig het Sommer logo op, maar dat heeft verder niets met de gebruikte kabel te maken.

@********: Was in de eerste plaats ook de bedoeling, had ook nog 25 meter 4 parige kabel liggen, en wou deze gaan gebruiken. Heb echter voor de 6 parige gekozen vanwege de 2 extra lijntjes.
Ik gebruik hem de komende tijd eerst op deze manier, als blijkt dat ik een stel extra doorlussen nodig heb, dan zijn er snel nog een paar gaatjes bij geboord.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Nit-Wit

> opzich lijkt een haspel me handzamer kist dan met een met 8tje -> slagen van 40 cm doorsnee 1,20 l* 50w * 40h = onhandige kist)
> Haspel -> 70 l* 70w* 70h -> best handig blokje



dat formaat kist is niet goed:

trailer is 240~250 breed (hangt van het type wand af)
dus moet je kist een veelvoud van 60 zijn. (4 x 60=240)
Houd je dat aan, dan heb je allemaal goed gevormde kisten en sta je niet te trutten om een trailer/bakwagen ta laden  :Smile:

----------


## jens

Het is jammer dat ik er geen foto's van heb maar ik  heb wel eens voor iemend een case gebouwt waarin in een multikabel kwam.

dit was gewoon een normale case 

van +- 16 HE ( 16x 4.44)lang en binnewerks 19"breed en bijv 50 cm hoog

in de bak zat de kabel en in de deksel zat het stageblok 19"gemaakt

alles in en uit en hartings voor monitor

als je dus de deksel eraf haalde had je meteen het stageblok

in de kist zat de kabel en die kon je uitrollen en meteen  naar de FOH rijden...overtollige kabel bleef in de case en de multie prikte je in je tafel

vond dit  ook wel aardig bedacht, hoop dat het wat duidelijk is.

zo heb je maar 1 kist met alles erin.

met haspels heb ik geen ervaring

----------


## Berend

Leuk topic, ik mis alleen nog wat foto's. En niet van een dap haspeltje, maar hoe je je racks hebt aangesloten enzo. Desnoods schema-tekeningetje :Smile: .
Idee erachter is dat mensen ideeen kunnen opdoen :Embarrassment: .

Nogmaals, foto's. Wil van mijn toekomstige kabeltje wel een foto maken maar die is niet erg boeiend, laat staan dat mensen erdoor op ideeen gebracht worden.

----------


## O.koek

Hallo allemaal,

Hier mijn multikabel systeem dan ook maar:

Het is een 32/8 systeem met 2x 108 pol harting (monitor / FOH)
aan de andere kant gewoon een simpele split up met 2 meter kabel.
In de lege unit komt nog een 4 kanaals Palmer DI. Die als het goed is morgen binnen komt.

----------


## O.koek

Volgens mij is dit topic een beetje dood  :Mad:

----------


## Big Bang

> Volgens mij is dit topic een beetje dood



nog even en je hebt 100% gelijk vrees ik. Dan worden de oude zware multi's met bakken tegelijk op mp gedumpt en komen er de ethersound/cobranet kabeltjes voor in de plaats  :Smile: 

Ow en over je rackje: de gele labels en gaten in het rack (niet alleen die HE maar ook in de connectorpanelen) maken het ietswat rommelig, terwijl het er best heel functioneel uitziet. En volgens mij is je kist veel dieper als dat nodig is?

----------


## jens

ik vind het een net rekje hoor!

maar plaats voortaan je xlr pluggen als het waare achter je paneel 
Dat ziet er veel netter uit en ook het ietwat scheef zitten zie je dan niet meer!

jah 2 afdekdopjes altijd netjes!


het topic dood / ik kijk er regelmatig in maar multikabels bouwen is meer iets voor de winterdag als het savonds vroeg donker is en je lekker warm kan zitten bij je soldeerbout ipv met een kouwe kletser op het terras  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

neem aan dat je multikabel niet is voor de mixer die ernaast staat :Wink: 

gr jens

----------


## O.koek

haha, nee deze is voor een ietswat uitgebreidere mixer, en non behringer.
Over die XLR's achter het paneel heb je gelijk, dom dat ik daar niet aan gedacht heb. :Frown:  
Die 2 lege gaten zijn nu opgevult door een Powercon out (gewoon doorlus) en een blincap, met daarin een schakelaar voor het lampje. Ook de lege HE is nu opgevult met een DI-box, ik zal morgen de nieuwste foto's even online gooien! 
Ja, rackje is  45 cm diep. Maar deze had ik nog nieuw & ongebruikt staan, dus het moest maar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

Oke, dan ook ons nieuwe systeem maar ff.
Hij is net klaar en ready for use.

Nog niet helemaal perfect, bovenin zit een patchveld... dit is om eventueel kanalen om te steken die op de stageblockjes zitten met multiconnectoren. Theoretisch best geinig, maar moet nog correct gesoldeerd worden.

Aan de achterzijde ( waar ik geen foto van heb ) zitten de connectoren voor aansluiting FOH en monitoring, en een algemene "ground lift" switch

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zeer net rackje, ook al had ik zelf niet voor deze vorm gekozen.. 

Vooral de multihaspel is mooi gedaan, vooral die extra shuckotrommel dr bij! heerlijk handig! :Smile: 

Bravo!

----------


## purplehaze

het is nog handiger om de 220V kabel aan de multicore te tapen, het enige lastige is dat je dan periodiek de tape moet vervangen.

...en eigenlijk als ik de foto bekijk: moet de 220V andersom, want je wil de shuko's in de zaal hebben bij je mengtafel en niet naast het podium bij de haspel van je multi.

----------


## Stage-Q

reden voor de vorm van het stageblock is dat je er on-stage makkelijker op kunt kijken doordat ie iets achterover staat.

ach tja..zo heeft ieder z'n eigen idee-en hierover he  :Wink: 

En ja als je je multi uit rolt...kun je net zo goed gelijk je stroom naar het FOH leggen he.

bedankt voor het compliment  :Wink:

----------


## Stage-Q

> het is nog handiger om de 220V kabel aan de multicore te tapen, het enige lastige is dat je dan periodiek de tape moet vervangen.
> 
> ...en eigenlijk als ik de foto bekijk: moet de 220V andersom, want je wil de shuko's in de zaal hebben bij je mengtafel en niet naast het podium bij de haspel van je multi.



ehh die 220v. haspel haal je er gewoon uit en dan rol je hem gewoon uit.
Het is niet zo dat ie in de kist blijft staan.

En dat getape van kabels aan elkaar houden we ook niet zo van...dan maar 2x lopen.

----------


## Outline

Kijkend naar een ander rackje van je, had ik eigenlijk wel verwacht dat je voor dit rackje ook even de Dymo/Brother op had gestart voor de nummering.

En dat je de kist waar de multi in zit aan de binnenkant zwart had gespoten...

Krijg je als je zo'n net EQ/FX-rack bouwt. Dan verwachten we van de rest hetzelfde niveau...

Edit: mis nog een lampje zodat je alles in het donker ook nog kan zien. En zo te zien zit er ook 230 in je rack, dus zou het moeten kunnen...

----------


## Stage-Q

1. over de multikabel zetten we altijd de deksel met uitsparingen voor de kabels.... dus wie ziet het ?

2. lampje was inderdaad achteraf nog wel handig geweest.

3. Dymo labels gaat er na verloop van tijd af.
achter in een fx rack kom je bijna nooit..dus dat gaat wel goed.
maar op een stageblock kom je er altijd bij en tegenaan met connectoren.

----------

